# When in Cape Town, South Africa...



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Be sure to head south to Simon's Town to see the Penguins at Boulder's Beach...

But be extra sure to go to:

Bon Appétit
90 St George’s St
Simon's Town

It is superb food. Much better than it would seem from just walking by. Check it out.

Danny


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

*Maharaj*

For a good night out in Cape Town, visit the Maharaj Indian restaurant on Long Street for some cheap, delicious curry. And then pop in to one of the many bars or clubs along Long Street... :icon_smile:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Or better yet leave Long Street and go over to 'The Shack' and watch 17 year old kids get crazy trashed on Windhoek Beer.

Danny


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Windhoek is basically urine (Castle is so much better!), and those kids are all on glue--not lager! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I like Tafel, Forrester’s Draft Ale or Bosun’s Bitter. Although yeah Castle is good. I get it at Madiba in Brooklyn, NY. Although paying 10 times as much as it costs in SA is a bit of a bummer.

Danny


----------

